# Your favorite Chopin interpreters.



## EricABQ

I'm looking to expand my Chopin collection and I'm interested in your thoughts on which pianists to look to. 

Right now all I have is the Rise of the Masters set from Amazon, which is actually quite good. In addition, I have the Ashkenazy sonata set. 

But, I'd like some alternate interpretations to add.


----------



## kv466

Hmmm,...I like Artur for just about everything. He is the master of many of Chopin's compositions, for me, but there are a couple of pieces in which he is surpassed. The scherzo no.1 goes to Vladimir Ashkenazy. And the sets of etudes go to Earl Wild. I actually like all of the Chopin Earl recorded but there are many that have done them as good or better; except the studies. Can't think of another that stands out for me.


----------



## joen_cph

A few modern/stereo releases quite unique in their approach are

- Nocturnes complete, Arrau, philips
- Concerto 1: Yundi Li dg; Argerich/Dutoit emi
- Concerto 2: Pogorelich/Abbado, dg 
- etudes - Cziffra,emi
- everything by Horowitz
- everything by Moravec
- Nocturnes/Weissenberg
- earliest Kissin Recital (Brilliant Classics etc. - Mazurkas, Nocturnes, Fantasia)

Some interesting old recordings are
- everything pre-1955 by Rubinstein
- everything pre-1955 by Horowitz
- most by Moriz Rosenthal
- everything by Friedman
- Rondo f.2 pianos Bruk/Taimanov
- Concerto 2 Cortot/Mengelberg/you-t (poor sound)


----------



## WJM

Artur Rubinstein, Krystian Zimerman and Janusz Olejniczak are in general my favorite Chopin performers.

Rubinstein recorded most of Chopin most known works, some of them many times. There is a set of his stereo recordings - "The Chopin Collection".

Zimerman is in my opinion the best pianist who ever won the Chopin Competition, sadly he hasn't made many recordings. I especially reccomend the Ballades, issued by DG.

Janusz Olejniczak is a somewhat less famous pianist, but he's one of my favorite Chopin performers. Unlike Rubinstein and Zimerman, Olejniczak also performs some minor and non-opused works. 
Polonaises and Mazurkas

Rafał Blechacz made very good recording of Preludes. His performance of B-minor Sonata is outstanding, but I don't think it's available to buy.

If you're intrested in older recordings, Alfred Cortot played Chopin in very poetic way, today some of his recordings seem unusual, nevertheless beautiful. Curious fact - Cortot was a pupil of Chopin's probable pupil. I would reccomend his recordings of the Etudes, especially the set from 1933/1934. Some performances of Ignace Paderewski are also very beautiful, but their sound quality is usually better not to be mentioned.


----------



## Ukko

Posts ##2 and 3 have it covered quite well. BTW that "Artur" is an invention by a promoter; Rubinstein's given name was Arthur, at least according to him.


----------



## WJM

Not exactly. Rubinstein was born in Poland, and polish version of the name is "Artur". According to what Rubinstein wrote on first pages of "My young eyars", he used "Artur", "Arthur" or "Arturo", depending on where he was.


----------



## JCarmel

Some great recommendations here already, Eric.
I like Lipatti, Ashkenazy, Cortot, Rubinstein, Pollini and for the Concertos....Zimerman, though Pollini's with Kletzki conducting is another fine and famous one, for numero Uno.


----------



## Itullian

Arrau, Garrick Ohlsson,Nikita Magaloff


----------



## Ukko

WJM said:


> Not exactly. Rubinstein was born in Poland, and polish version of the name is "Artur". According to what Rubinstein wrote on first pages of "My young eyars", he used "Artur", "Arthur" or "Arturo", depending on where he was.


Aha! Must have been the US promoter he bitched about.


----------



## EricABQ

Thanks for the tips. I've been considering the Zimerman ballades recording as it is available on I-tunes. I'll look into what I can find of Rubenstein as well.

Any thoughts on Samson Francois? He has recordings on I-tunes in their "Remastered for Itunes" collection. He was featured on the front page of the Itunes classical page for a couple of weeks. But, I don't think I've ever seen him brought up in any discussions.


----------



## ptr

A few essential of the top of my head:

Historical (ie. Dead):
Leopold Godowsky, *Alfred Cortot*, Art. Rubinstein, Ignaz Friedman, John Ogdon, Dinu Lipatti, William Kapell, *Jorge Bolet*, Göyrgöy Cziffra, Annie Fisher, *Sergei Rachmaninov*, Sviatoslav Richter, Josef Hoffman, Lev Oborin, Claudio Arrau, Simon Barere, Vladimir Sofronitsky, Ignacy Jan Paderewski, Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli, Vladimir Horowitz

Current (ie. Living)
Angela Hewitt, Ivan Moravec, Mikhail Pletnev, *Maria Joa Pires*, *Murray Perahia*, Dang Thai Son, Krystian Zimerman, Alexandre Tharaud, Piotr Anderszewski, Evgeny Kissin

I've never had a thing for his concertos, find them quite trite.. Bolet is probably along with Cortot my favourite Chopinians!

/ptr


----------



## Ukko

EricABQ said:


> Thanks for the tips. I've been considering the Zimerman ballades recording as it is available on I-tunes. I'll look into what I can find of Rubenstein as well.
> 
> Any thoughts on Samson Francois? He has recordings on I-tunes in their "Remastered for Itunes" collection. He was featured on the front page of the Itunes classical page for a couple of weeks. But, I don't think I've ever seen him brought up in any discussions.


S. François has been mentioned. He _could _ be a fine Chopin interpreter; his recordings are more uneven in... _esprit_ than the average; apparently a moody guy. Sorry, I don't have any recommendations.


----------



## JCarmel

There's a place in Creation even for the 'trite' ptr....
But I disagree with you wholeheartedly that Chopin's concertos fit that description for a moment. Anyway, they're great for scraping-off wallpaper-to!!


----------



## Guest

I think Rubinstein is a good all-around Chopin pianist. I also enjoy earlier Pollini recordings - like his Etudes and Polonaise recordings. His more recent recordings, like the Nocturnes, don't move me as much.


----------



## ptr

JCarmel said:


> There's a place in Creation even for the 'trite' ptr....
> But I disagree with you wholeheartedly that Chopin's concertos fit that description for a moment. Anyway, they're great for scraping-off wallpaper-to!!


And You should know that I think even less of Liszt's concertos, they are not even trifle!  ... I still grant You the right to be wrong in this matter, however foolish it may make me!

/ptr


----------



## JCarmel

But 'Trifle' is one of my most favourite foods, ptr...with a judicious addition of Sherry to the mix?! DELICIOUS!


----------



## moody

Jeanne Marie Darre,Horowitz,Stefan Askenaze,Malcuzynski,Ohlsson and best of all Shura Cherkassky.


----------



## worov

Pogorelich, Arrau, Argerich, Freire, Cortot, Bolet, Cziffra (he's very good in the etudes).


----------



## ptr

JCarmel said:


> But 'Trifle' is one of my most favourite foods, ptr...with a judicious addition of Sherry to the mix?! DELICIOUS!


How come I'm not surprised! I'm convinced that verything is better with a big splash of Sherry, except perhaps Chopin-Pudding! 



moody said:


> Jeanne Marie Darre,Horowitz,Stefan Askenaze,Malcuzynski,Ohlsson and best of all Shura Cherkassky.


How could I forget Stefan Askenase and Onkel Shura, I'm just not at my senses today!








/ptr


----------



## Ukko

ptr said:


> And You should know that I think even less of Liszt's concertos, they are not even trifle!  ... I still grant You the right to be wrong in this matter, however foolish it may make me!
> 
> /ptr


I consider both Chopin's and Liszt's concertos to be newbie-fodder. Chopin's e minor and both of Liszt's entertained me back in my newbie days. They just don't wear well. I wonder if it's because they can't be sufficiently 'reinterpreted'?


----------



## ptr

Hilltroll72 said:


> I consider both Chopin's and Liszt's concertos to be newbie-fodder. Chopin's e minor and both of Liszt's entertained me back in my newbie days. They just don't wear well. I wonder if it's because they can't be sufficiently 'reinterpreted'?


I quite agree! It takes a helluva pianist to make something of them, I've heard some pianists in that category try them on and fail (at least fail to keep me from falling asleep...), but fine, if some folks love'em they should love'em, I have other stuff to play and listen to and keep me happy! 

/ptr


----------



## DavidA

WJM said:


> Zimerman is in my opinion the best pianist who ever won the Chopin Competition.


But wasn't Argerich also a winner?


----------



## DavidA

I've got a set of Cziffra's Chopin from French EMI. Great stuff!


----------



## DavidA

Argerich made a recording of the concerto no 1 live from Lugano. Quite simply mesmeric.


----------



## DavidA

EricABQ said:


> Thanks for the tips. I've been considering the Zimerman ballades recording as it is available on I-tunes. I'll look into what I can find of Rubenstein as well.
> 
> Any thoughts on Samson Francois? He has recordings on I-tunes in their "Remastered for Itunes" collection. He was featured on the front page of the Itunes classical page for a couple of weeks. But, I don't think I've ever seen him brought up in any discussions.


Francois was a brilliant pianist but could be very wayward and sometimes heavy handed. He also had a habit of turning up the worse for wear, I believe!


----------



## DavidA

Rachmaninov's second sonata is something special!


----------



## WJM

DavidA said:


> But wasn't Argerich also a winner?


She was, and no doubt she is very good too, but I like Zimerman the most.


----------



## Klavierspieler

I recently ran across this recording which I enjoy very much. It's on a period instrument.


----------



## moody

Klavierspieler said:


> I recently ran across this recording which I enjoy very much. It's on a period instrument.


It's very quiet !!


----------



## moody

Hilltroll72 said:


> I consider both Chopin's and Liszt's concertos to be newbie-fodder. Chopin's e minor and both of Liszt's entertained me back in my newbie days. They just don't wear well. I wonder if it's because they can't be sufficiently 'reinterpreted'?


While I agree with you in a way regarding Chopin's which seem to be some nice music with orchestral obbligato ,I don't agree in the case of Liszt's which are much more substantial. Iisten to Bolet with the Rochester Phil.---maybe I'm just a whippersnapper at heart, certainly I'm a snapper !


----------



## maestro57

I guess you could say most Chopin piano competition winners are good interpreters, and out of that bunch my vote would go to Yundi Li. His Nocturnes album is flawless, IMO :tiphat:


----------



## CypressWillow

Rubinstein for me.
Lots of others, too, including Agustin Anievas and many others mentioned above.
Never Horowitz for Chopin.


----------



## moody

CypressWillow said:


> Rubinstein for me.
> Lots of others, too, including Agustin Anievas and many others mentioned above.
> Never Horowitz for Chopin.


Horowitz' Chopin is not only interesting but stunning !


----------



## Vaneyes

Ts'ong, Argerich, Michelangeli, Pogorelich, Demidenko, Gavrilov (Etudes), Barenboim (Nocturnes), Tharaud (Waltzes).


----------



## eryth

Martha Argerich


----------



## moody

Vaneyes said:


> Ts'ong, Argerich, Michelangeli, Pogorelich, Demidenko, Gavrilov (Etudes), Barenboim (Nocturnes), Tharaud (Waltzes).


Is that Fou, haven't seen him mentioned for ages---he was/is very good.


----------



## Selby

For me Chopin is the 21 Nocturnes, 4 Ballades, and Sonatas Nos. 2 & 3.

I have nine sets of the nocturnes: Barenboim, Rubinstein (both), Pollini, Weissenberg, Hewitt, Fou, Smith, and Pires.

The thing for me with these pieces is the sound quality, but I think it is about how I like to listen to them. For me the nocturnes are best experienced laying in the dark, in the middle of the night, my wife by my side, with headphones on full blast. This will unfortunately bring out any fuzz in the recording. So as brilliant as Rubinstein, Fou and Weissenberg's interpretations are, and they are, this hampers my enjoyment. So I would look for the best balance between sound and performance.

For me the winner is:

Pires.









For the ballades I would agree with another poster and go with Zimerman. I think Rubinstein really shines here also. I would actually recommend avoided the Perahia, which is rare for me, I am usually a big fan.















Now for the sonatas. Oh yes. Wonderful works.

Lately I have been listening to:

Hamelin and Andsnes, both of which I would recommend for different reasons.















The Hamelin is fiery and fast, which is expected. An amazing and unique interpretation; maybe not for purists.

I am not totally sold on the Andsnes, but I keep listening to it, so that means something.

Happy listening.


----------



## DavidA

Hilltroll72 said:


> I consider both Chopin's and Liszt's concertos to be newbie-fodder. Chopin's e minor and both of Liszt's entertained me back in my newbie days. They just don't wear well. I wonder if it's because they can't be sufficiently 'reinterpreted'?


Chopin's first is wonderful. Try Argerich (Lugano) or Gilels' famous recording for CBS (now Sony). It is constantly magical 
If you're getting tired of Liszt then try Rubinstein in no 1 on RCA. Cracker of a performance.


----------



## Novelette

Zimerman's Chopin really is fantastic. His technique is clean and clear! Good rubato is tricky business, but I think that Zimerman, and Martha for that matter!, have really mastered that art.

Thus, my vote goes to Zimerman and Argerich.


----------

